# OKC Thunder Blunder



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

whelp, i doubt this thread will remain open for long. But since we're on the subject....



















photos property of http://benditlikebennett.blogspot.com/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why wouldn't it stay open? Everyone is making fun of the logo, anyway. However, if people get upset at this topic, I'll remove it. I'm just having a little fun with it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

id have to guess that the overlords of bbb.net don't want to have a bunch of people starting up threads that deter the fanbase of a whole team. This whole OKC thing has been pretty touchy and im sure they don't wanna see the red headed step child that is "thunder" get abused too much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This has nothing to do with the team or the fanbase, though. It's strictly about the logo, which I think even Thunder fans don't care much for.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

touche


----------

